# Stark - future agility star!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and I had our first agility class tonight - what a blast!

There are only 3 other dogs in our class; a Border Collie, an Aussie and my friend with her lab mix.

We use the clicker and tones of treats so of course Stark is loving it!

The instructor is great and really explains how things are suppose to be done and is great at keeping the dogs and handlers happy and positive!

We introduced the equipment to the dogs and did some informal fun games amoungst the equipment, so it was really fun.

Next week the work begins.. lol.

Stark did great with the other dogs and handlers and LOVED the tunnel... lol... kept going through and through and through and through it, he caught on that he gets a treat every time he goes in and comes out the other end.. lol.

I am so excited for next week!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds like a good start and you both had fun. I like small classes - easier for the dogs to concentrate.. 
Pat


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She said the classes are usually bigger in the summer as they have both an outdoor facility and an indoor one.

I like the smaller classes too, my obedience instructor has small classes of only 3-4 dogs as well and I really enjoy the one-on-one interaction with her. 

Being a "newbie" in the dog sport world, it helps to have knowledgable instructors able to help you one-on-one more.

I think I have learned more since having Stark in my life than all my 5 years in University.. LOL.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah Stark!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome, Elisabeth! Agility is addicting!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

helloooooo? Pictures??? Stark is a star in his own right, but we'd love to see him in action!!! Just make sure that mattress munching is part of the course!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yay stark..can't wait for agility pics!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No pictures today, I was the only one who went (sister had class). I will try to get her to tag along (and skip classes) next week so she can take pictures and video.

I can totally see how everyone gets addicted and we just had one class!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDhelloooooo? Pictures??? Stark is a star in his own right, but we'd love to see him in action!!! Just make sure that mattress munching is part of the course!


Har har.. lol...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Sometime when I am bored at work I would get up and practice agility footwork stuff all by myself ... That's gonna be you.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Way to go Stark. Oh Elizabeth that sounds like so much fun!
I love the way Stark caught on to the tunnel in such a short time. the way to a man heart is through his stomach. LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinSometime when I am bored at work I would get up and practice agility footwork stuff all by myself ... That's gonna be you.


I have been watching videos all week, trying to 'get ready' for class.. lol.

I have also been studying up on our own Agility Star's (Glory) videos.. lol..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyWay to go Stark. Oh Elizabeth that sounds like so much fun!
> I love the way Stark caught on to the tunnel in such a short time. the way to a man heart is through his stomach. LOL


The instructor was laughing and so excited that Stark wasn't the least bit hestiant.. went straight in to investigate, came out the other end, I threw a treat, he gobbled it up, looked at me, went through the tunnel, got the treat and this went on for a good 5 minutes.. lol.. 

He really was eyeing the A-Frame.. lol.. 

So excited, he may be "oversized" to do agility and a tad clumsy at times, but we are going to have a blast! Hahaha..


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a time sink for you: http://agilitynerd.com/blog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinHere's a time sink for you: http://agilitynerd.com/blog


Thanks!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So glad you and Start had fun, sounds like you're well on your way to catching the agility 'bug'!



> Quote:I have also been studying up on our own Agility Star's (Glory) videos.. lol..


Best part of that is you get to see and compare different 'flavors' of instructors and training. While there is alot the same, there are also alot of differences and Glory is the first puppy I've started with agility (all the others were about 8 months to a year before official 'agility' classes were started) and she's also the first dog that will be completely trained with this instructors methods.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok I just realized you don;t live far from me ) I'm in Mississauga. Looked at your breeders kennel. Don;t know her but like the male - I love the east German lines and clear to see he is a mix of east and west. Good combo. That's where Stark will get his size from
Don't worry about him being too big for agility. My dear Killian who I lost last year was a super agility dog and was very big, all East German lines, 90+ lbs and 25" at withers. Very big boned and solid but was agile. He was the most titles GSD in agility in Canada for 3 years running. he didn't start until he was 5 - did Schutzhund before that- but he excelled and loved it.

When you are ready to compete, let me know - our club runs CPE rials as well as AAC in Flamborough - very close to you. Nice small trials for CPE, very friendly and supportive people.

So who are you training with? I might know them although I'm not up on al the teachers in that area.

Pat


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks so much Pat!

Our main focus right now is obedience but agility may be fun to do as well, it seems like he really enjoys it.

We are training with a instructor in Kitchener, just some small place as this was just for fun (or atleast it started that way.. lol), she does do trails but I am not sure what titles she and her dogs have.

There is no website I can link either.

I just started doing some perch work with Stark this afternoon and this is the result from 2 minutes of training, such a smart boy!



Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated, I am new and unsure if I am doing it right. 

Sorry for the angle of the camera, my sister was taping it... ugh.. sisters!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

**I just noticed I kept saying "perch" when I wanted him to move... I will change this.. lol.. not sure why I was saying that when he was already perched.. lol.**


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

**Arg and the sound is off a few seconds.. darn it!**


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The most amazing part was how both you and he were able to be sideways during the training!!!

That will be my next step with my girls, heck anyone can do it standing vertically on the floor!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeThe most amazing part was how both you and he were able to be sideways during the training!!!
> 
> That will be my next step with my girls, heck anyone can do it standing vertically on the floor!










Too funny! 

I am going to try again after Stark's nap.. lol.. I'll post a better (upright) video tonight.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, I need to teach my dog to stand on the wall like that...LOL.


----------

